# Exit! Stage left! Goodbye to the Prime world!



## craigacgomez (Jan 17, 2012)

I purchased an Asus Transformer Prime TF201 about 6-7 months ago... and honestly, this device has been amazing... yes, may people faced problems with their Prime, but fortunately I wasn't one of them.

And then the AndroidRoot team released the nvFlash hook and I couldn't ask for more... but I did get more...

I'm no great Android developer... in fact, I'm pretty new to serious Android dev work... but I've achieved a lot over the last few months... This is the first time I've ever done dev work like this ever (I've only done mods before)... I know so much more and I've been fortunate to have received so much positive feedback from the community here!! I really appreciate it!!

But a few days ago, Google announced the Nexus 10... and I could not help myself... to me, Nexus devices are like the Holy Grail!! I love the Prime, but getting a Nexus device out-weighs anything!!

So I decided to sell my Prime and get myself a Nexus 10... I have received and offer and finalised a deal and will be getting shipping out my Prime very soon!!

I hope someone can take over my work (hopefully the XDA Recognised dev who decided to buy my tablet) and get this merged back in CM10, AOKP & Blackbean...

So here's wishing you all the very best with everything!! You guys have been amazing!!

The best quote which sums up my experience with the Prime & the Prime community is: "You never leave someone/something behind, you take a part of them/it with you and leave a part of yourself behind."

It's all said and done, it's real, and it's been fun!!


----------



## Adrioid (Jun 21, 2011)

Going to miss your work. Thanks for all the ROMs you've put out in the last couple of days!

Sent from my Thunderbolt!


----------



## andrewjt19 (Oct 27, 2011)

Bro. I owe you a ton... you helped me get my Prime unbricked and offered great advice through the whole process. I still will donate to your cause for Android Don. I haven't forgotten and am grateful. Thanks 
Andrew

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using RootzWiki


----------



## Gremlin001 (Oct 1, 2012)

Well I have to admit this saddens me. I have found your unofficial cm10 ROM the most stable and useable one for my purposes. For that I thank you. Your work on the Prime has actually made mine fun to use.


----------



## Ironlion45 (Sep 3, 2012)

Well that was sudden.

Thanks for the cool mods, though! We do appreciate all the work you've put into them.

I wouldn't rush to the nexus 10 though. I think the lack of an SD card is really going to handicap these Nexus tablets at the end of the day.


----------



## craigacgomez (Jan 17, 2012)

Ironlion45 said:


> Well that was sudden.
> 
> Thanks for the cool mods, though! We do appreciate all the work you've put into them.
> 
> I wouldn't rush to the nexus 10 though. I think the lack of an SD card is really going to handicap these Nexus tablets at the end of the day.


I don't really need to extra space... 16GB is quite enough for me to be honest... I never used more than that even on my Prime!! OTG is always there for the unexpected situations...


----------



## hpower1 (Nov 7, 2012)

Noooooooooo!


----------



## bigzaqui (Nov 10, 2012)

thanks for all your hard work, Thanks to you I've made so many things on my TP...just thanks man


----------

